# Hello from the San Francisco Bay Area



## Gerry (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi there. I've been reading VI-Control.net for a long time, and have learned a lot here. It was time to finally join this community so that I can participate, ask questions, etc.

Super-quickly: I'm primarily a performing jazz musician on piano, vibraphone, and now voice, too. Been composing in multiple genres for three decades or so, and I *really* need to record more of my stuff. So I'm in the process of beefing up and solidifying my little home midi studio.

My main starting tools are: DP9, Sibelius 6, Kontakt.

Glad to be here. Thanks for having me!


----------



## lupaul (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to have you here


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome Gerry! And thanks for saying hello!


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 4, 2017)

Gerry, I'm a jazz pianist as well and play around San Francisco and the Bay although I'm from Sacramento. Welcome to the forum. I'm sure we know a lot of the same folks.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 5, 2017)

Welcome Gerry!! Vallejo based composer over here. Glad to meet another bay area member!!


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi and welcome! I’m in Pacifica.


----------



## Eric (Nov 5, 2017)

I’m also a Bay Area keyboardist (Santa Rosa). Welcome, great to see there are so many representing from our community


----------



## Gerry (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow, cool to have inadvertently started a little Bay Area Support Group.  I'm in Marin, fwiw.



Eric said:


> I’m also a Bay Area keyboardist (Santa Rosa).



I hope you made it through the fires unscathed, Eric. What a scary scene, and I'm sure we all know people who lost their homes last month. :(


----------



## Eric (Nov 5, 2017)

Gerry said:


> Wow, cool to have inadvertently started a little Bay Area Support Group.  I'm in Marin, fwiw.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you made it through the fires unscathed, Eric. What a scary scene, and I'm sure we all know people who lost their homes last month. :(



Thanks Gerry, yes we were among the fortunate ones who’s house is still standing. The firefighters really did an amazing job! I was out of town the night the fires started, and though our neighborhood never got evacuated, I got to have the conversation with my wife about what should get packed in the car. The one thing I asked her to take was my drawer of hard drives


----------

